# willy has his teeth floated tomorrow



## krissy3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Willy is my 28 year old donkey, he has never had shots or his teeth floated. He rubs his face a lot on the sides of his cheeks, and I thought it was a sign that he needed his teeth worked on. The vet agreed. I know he will put up a fuss for the sedation.... like he will take one look at the needle and take off never to be seen or herd from again. Any advise on what to expect for the sfter care, and how he might react to the sedation for the first time other than being gelded 20 years prior? Am I doing the right thing? My ferrier did a horrid job on his feet last week , and I gave him a wormer this week ...he is definatly in a downward slope... I dont want this to add to his bad week.


----------



## Kbar Barrel Horses (Aug 5, 2009)

I just had my mini donkeys teeth done on Friday, 7-31. They did so good! I use T.I.E.D. in Weatherford, Tx. It is an amazing school. I take all of my big horses there also.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I had my elderly mare's teeth power floated again this year. I worry every time they put her under sedation but she always comes around fine. She's usually sore in the mouth for a couple of days afterwards, and tends to loose teeth each time now. I would guess at your boy's age he really needs it done, but he's going to lose some chompers.


----------



## krissy3 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks .. he had them done , and was just fine. I believe he is eating much better now , and your right , he was a bit soar for a week or so. I dont think we need to do that again, since he is 30 now


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, do get them checked regularly though. The problem is the oldies need it even more than our other horses because they usually have a lot of uneven wearing going on, especially if they are missing teeth.


----------

